

Are we more productive when we take more time off? - zabramow
https://hbr.org/2015/06/are-we-more-productive-when-we-have-more-time-off

======
jacalata
>Because European executives get significantly more vacation time than their
U.S. counterparts, we theorized that studying the two groups would essentially
give us a control group and a test group. (Of course, this is not perfect as
there are other cultural differences between countries, but for our purposes
it seemed like a reasonable proxy.)

I find it hard to take any of their conclusions seriously given this
beginning.

